# next step



## carodo (May 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, need some advice. Ive been on the site for about 2 years but got on the job last year in NH as a part timer. Here's my dilemma, I interviewed with a with a civil service dept for full time about 6 weeks ago. During the interview, they said it it would be two weeks to complete background and then schedule pat. I waited about a month and called back. When I did, they said they were hiring the first two off the list, and I was third. (My card stated 3 spots open) I spoke with Lt. in charge of the interviews, and he said everything looks good in my background and I should hear either way fromn Hr. Two weeks later, still nothing. Any advice? Kinda going crazy just waiting for an approval or reaction letter in the mail.

Thanks fella's
Chuck


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Bureaucracy requires patience 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

When it comes to public safety hiring, no news is good news. It takes patience, but you know you're in the running so unfortunately all you can do at this point is wait.


----------

